# Ferns



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I found these at Big Als today but there was no stick with them when I got them home anyone know the name. If it should go in my high light tank or low light. Do I just tie it of like java ferns. Thanks Pat


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I found these at Big Als today but there was no stick with them when I got them home anyone know the name. If it should go in my high light tank or low light. Do I just tie it of like java ferns. Thanks Pat


Do you have possibly a picture of the plant? Yon always look thru the long list of plants on www.tropica.com and see if one of them looks similar. Or www.plantedtank.net also has a list of plants with pictures.

Harry


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

if it's a fern it's probably a low-light plant. they'll do super well in high light though. they were my first plant!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do you have possibly a picture of the plant? Yon always look thru the long list of plants on www.tropica.com and see if one of them looks similar. Or www.plantedtank.net also has a list of plants with pictures.
> 
> Harry


 Here it is


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but that fern was doomed the moment it left the farm. It is sort of a fern but really a more advanced moss.

It is a Selaginella or spike moss. I can't remember the exact species (probably wildenovii) that the exporters list but you can tell it is doomed by the fact there is no rhizome. On extremely rare occasions if there was a spore capsule that was not fully ruptured and some of the spores managed to "germinate" (can't remember the proper term) under one of leaf structures then it is possible a tiny "mosslet" will grow on the leaf which would need to be kept out of water but in nearly 100% humidity and take months to look like a spike moss.

The common name for it is Borneo Fern. It's not fully aquatic but amphibious growing in and out of stream banks. There are lots of native species that can live under water for long periods (I've garnered quite a variety of them up at the cottage) that look quite cool.

Don't feel bad, I've bought this plant in the past thinking I could get it to re-sprout. 

It may last a week, a month or sometimes even a bit longer.... it is the living dead.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering about that Ill look it up get the info and take it back to the store it looks pretty cool but if it wont grow they can just give me my money back. They do if you start acting crazy  There is a spore on one leaF I wonder if I put it in may hermit crab tank the sand is moist and it 90% humidity.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

now, now pat. don't go and do anything crazy


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> now, now pat. don't go and do anything crazy


Who me


----------

